
Help test the alpha release of ScienceHack.com - rami
http://sciencehack.com/
======
rami
ScienceHack is a search engine for science videos. I`d love to hear your
thoughts on the user interface and functionality. Thanks, Rami

~~~
kyro
Please make a logo :P

~~~
rami
Yes, soon. The current logo was creatively designed in Paint :P

~~~
kyro
I just spent a minute making this, you can use it if you want.

<http://images.redial.net/sciencehack.png>

~~~
rami
Thanks Kyro.

------
rami
New updates with more ajaxy goodness

